
Twitter rolling out reply-limiting feature to all users - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/11/21362514/twitter-reply-limiting-features-all-users-harassment-rollout-available-now
======
mellisaw
This will presumably pair with their anticipated rollout of a subscription
service, if/when that happens.

